

Infinite Functional Entertainment at 60 FPS! [video] - michaelsbradley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x0Ob2HY8C4&index=5&list=PLXr4KViVC0qI9t3lizitiFJ1cFIeN2Gdh

======
michaelsbradley
Source code for the demonstrated Get Bonus game engine:

[https://github.com/get-bonus/get-bonus](https://github.com/get-bonus/get-
bonus)

